# java fern budding but not growing



## stevie.fs (Jul 5, 2011)

hello i have a 30 gallon tank with the ph 0f 6.5. i have an anubuis and several java ferns in my tank cos nothing else seems to stay alive. also those plants can survive without a carbon sysytem. here is my dilema; my tank is constantly growing brown alage and there is lots of brown grainy material on my driftwood and plants. also my plants will bud but no grow. they bud alot and then die. my other tank is 7.5 and the ferns and anubuis grow perfect. any suggestions?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It would help if you could show us a picture of the plants. It might be calcium or boron deficiency.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pictures would be very beneficial. Could you please provide more specifications about your tank? [i.e. Light, filter, water changes, temperature, etc]


----------



## stevie.fs (Jul 5, 2011)

ok getting my camera back tonite


----------



## stevie.fs (Jul 5, 2011)

i change 20 % of the water every 8 to 10 days. i have a regular hood with a plant bulb flora glow 20 watts, top fin 40 filter, an 2inch air stone and i have that florite gravel in it. its the same set up as my other 29 gallon tank which doesnt have this problem. in the tank are one small pleco, 5 neons and 3 lemon tetras. i have store bought driftwood in it and a few stones. What i think is messing up my plants is this brown dust that grows on the plants and driftwood, i suck it up and the next day it is back again like i didint even clean it.


----------



## stevie.fs (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Steve, it looks like you are trying to link to a picture stored on your computer. That's not going to work. You have to upload that picture to APC's photos section and then link to it there. The picture doesn't have to be stored on APC's site, it can be stored at photobucket, pbase, or any other online picture storage site. However, it is easy to store it on APC where you can create your own photo gallery. Another way to show the picture is download the image as an attachment to your post.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

You have a 30 gallon tank, with a standard 20 watt t8 bulb in it.
That is why all the other plants keep dying. Algae grows in little to no light.

Upgrade your lighting to a dual t5 bulb and everything will survive.

The standard fish tanks that are purchased in big box stores only have hoods that allow you to see the fish. Those lamps can't support a planted tank.

Unless you get the hoods with compact fluros (screw spirals)
then you could grow virtually anything.

-Gordon


----------

